# Anyone want to build a small track for me?



## easycure299 (Feb 13, 2013)

Hello,

I had posted this in the general forum, and oddrods was kind enough to reply to my thread and suggest I ask here.

So, I live in Rhode Island, and I have a small space to work with. I have two tables with different dimensions.
2 by 5 and 2.5 by 6. So, I have 4.5 by 6 feet to work with, except on one corner where I'd lose a foot. Unless, there is a board or surface to put over the tables, then it would be 4.5 by 6 feet. The AFX Two Way Split set worked perfectly in this space, but I did some bad things and the track has lots of dead spots now, and that set has been discontinued, so I bought the 4 lane international set to build a track in that space.

Now, I don't care if there is an overpass or not, I would prefer no underpass with a recessed track and some cork board lining the edges, and green grass. I can add more to it later for scenery if I need to, but flat is good if I want to store it away against a wall or something. 

So, is anyone interested in making this for me? If you wanted to get artistic and make an over pass, then I'd like a nice hilly landscape type of look for it.

If anyone is interested, please respond.....

Thanks,

Marc


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

If you have dead spots, just pick up the rear end of your car with the controller squeezed and when you get to the dead spot the car will quit running. Take the track apart and clean and tweak the contact points until the car runs when you move across the joint and go to the next one. Easy Peasy.


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

See this thread for discussion and pictures on fixing "dead spots"

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=383068


----------

